# bnep0 - SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

## kopec

what I'm doing wrong ?

```
# modprobe bnep

# hcid

# pand --listen --role GN

# ifconfig bnep0 10.0.0.1

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

bnep0: unknown interface: No such device
```

```
#tail -1 /var/log/everything/current

[modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module bnep0
```

I want to create the Bluetooth Piconet between Gentoo and Windows Boxes. I have 2 laptops.

Laptop 1: Gentoo Linux is connected via eth0 to the network and acts as router for the Piconet with Bluetooth USB adapter (MSI MS-6967).

Laptop 2: Windoze 2000 with Microcom BT USB adapter.

Both BT working - I can ping with l2ping.

```
# hciconfig

hci0:   Type: USB 

        BD Address: 00:10:DC:E9:0F:16 ACL MTU: 192:8  SCO MTU: 64:8

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN AUTH ENCRYPT 

        RX bytes:19401 acl:407 sco:0 events:1004 errors:0

        TX bytes:15613 acl:392 sco:0 commands:280 errors:0
```

```
# hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:E0:98:85:B8:58       Armada_E500
```

----------

## SNo0py

Any answer until now? Did you solve the problem?

----------

## centic

I am also interested in an answer here. 

The really funny (or should I rather say disturbing) thing is that it worked like a charm for 2 weeks when I first set it up. I rebooted in between, used my phone with bluetooth also and other things. It just worked. And then at some point it stopped working. Without reboot, without setup change! Whats going on? I have bnep compiled as kernel-module. It is loaded. It just doesn't provide a bnep0-device any more?!? Huh?

Thanks... Dominik.

----------

## radg

I think the problem here is that pand on the NAP box (the Gentoo machine here) does not create the bnep0 interface until a client connects to it. Try connecting with the client and then configuring the bnep0 interface. The script:

/etc/bluetooth/pan/dev-up

can be used to automatically configure the interface when a client connects.

----------

## wierzba

radg : good conclusion  :Smile:  it's true.

Yes, there is a problem with pand daemon. You start pand daemon on gentoo box, but you must connect to it from windowz now. Then you can up bnep0 interface  :Wink: 

Try look here.

----------

